# Vietnamese Photography Website



## longpt (Oct 13, 2005)

Vietnamese Photography Website at www.photo.com.vn only came online more than 1 years but it has attracted nearly 3000 members, it has built such a growing collection of thousands of beautiful photos with a variety of categories. Every member has their own life and work, photography is just a hobby. They join  the website forum to discuss about photography, organize offline group photo shooting, post the photos on the internet and  share. Their photography equpiments range from film cameras to digital cameras, from Point & Shot cameras to medium format cameras



Members are from every corner of the World, with different life situations, different characteristics, and different concerns in life but they have something in common: love and hope. They have the same love for photography and for their mother country, their fellow Vietnamese. It is them, the Vietnamese and Vietnamese at heart, who share their hobby, love and hope with others. Their love and hopes keep the torch in our hearts burning and bring beauty to our lives!



Please come join us to share and enjoy  the photos with us at www.photo.com.vn


----------

